# packaging supplies



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok i finnally signed up with ups for shipping stuff... it seems i'm gonna be printing the labels online and using my own boxes to ship the tshirts


so where do i buy the packaging supplies... i remember i read somewhere in this forum blank something .com ...

somebody let me know how i package my tshirts... the boxes whatever bla bla..


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

USPS also offers free boxes. I use them mostly for my shirts. One shirt through USPS Priority Mail with tracking number is $6.05, which is not bad considering free boxes


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Vtec44 said:


> USPS also offers free boxes. I use them mostly for my shirts. One shirt through USPS Priority Mail with tracking number is $6.05, which is not bad considering free boxes


Actually 1 shirt via USPS Priority with delivery confirmation is $4.05, not 6.05 (unless the package is 2 pounds or more).

A t-shirt with packaging weighs less than 1 pound.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oops, you're right


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

you know 
should i have gone with usps instead of ups......?????

i'm only shipping to us and canada as of now


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

nolawi said:


> you know
> should i have gone with usps instead of ups......?????
> 
> i'm only shipping to us and canada as of now


UPS is a bad option for long distance international shipping (to Australia for example), so if you do decide to take on a wider range of shipping destinations you'll want to at least look at USPS then.

I get the impression UPS isn't as bad (cost wise) if you're just shipping to the US and Canada, and obviously it does have other advantages over the standard postal service. Since I'm not in the US I wouldn't really know how it is for local use; but it's prohibitively expensive for international customers.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

ok so where do i get the... packaging supplies


----------



## 3A-shirts.com (Apr 25, 2006)

nolawi said:


> ok so where do i get the... packaging supplies


i use uline. if you go to uline.com you can order a free catalog.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nolawi said:


> ok so where do i get the... packaging supplies


If you end up going the USPS Priority mail route, you can get free packaging supplies from the USPS.com website:
http://www.usps.com/shipping/supplies.htm?from=home&page=shippingsupplies


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Are the priority boxes the same to ship as the Tyvek envelopes?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use the tyvek envelopes, but as long as it stays under 1 pound, it's $4.05 for USPS Priority.

First Class Mail is about $2.25 for one shirt, but you have to buy your own packaging and it's a bit slower in transit.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I use Tyvek envolpes too as of now. But I was thinking about wrapping them in poly bags and boxing them. Just thought it might seem a little nicer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I send my shirts in polybags, but I also use the tyvek envelopes. 

Some have said they use the boxes AND the tyvek inside the box to help protect it from the elements, but I've never found that necessary.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

And Rodney didn't you say a while ago that you use stamps.com for calculating and printing postage for the Tyvek envelopes?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ph0yce said:


> And Rodney didn't you say a while ago that you use stamps.com for calculating and printing postage for the Tyvek envelopes?


That's correct.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I use the tyvek envelopes, but as long as it stays under 1 pound, it's $4.05 for USPS Priority.
> 
> First Class Mail is about $2.25 for one shirt, but you have to buy your own packaging and it's a bit slower in transit.


Rodney, I find going first class is only one more day. We make our decisions on timing, quantity, weight, distance, etc.

You might want to check out papermart.com They come out less than uline for us because they are local to us. I just took delivery of 100 qty of #5 jiffy envelopes for 24-cents each. Delivery was $8 something and this included 100 boxes. Even with paying for our own supplies, we make 50-cent to $2.00 on our shipping/handling charges. That adds up. Have to go to post office anyway for international shipments.

Have not priced UPS, Fed Ex, DHL yet. Will wait until we get quantity going with other businesses so can negotiate better rates.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Even with paying for our own supplies, we make 50-cent to $2.00 on our shipping/handling charges. That adds up. Have to go to post office anyway for international shipments.


If I did end up switching to first class mail, I would probably just lower my shipping prices. I'm not into making the shipping a profit center. As a customer, I always hate when I see inflated shipping prices.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

neato said:


> Are the priority boxes the same to ship as the Tyvek envelopes?


where do i get tyvek envelopes...

can someone post a picture of it...

the deal i made with ups is great... but i have to buy my own packaging.. so i have no idea wehre to buy the packaging

please... thanks


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> If I did end up switching to first class mail, I would probably just lower my shipping prices. I'm not into making the shipping a profit center. As a customer, I always hate when I see inflated shipping prices.


I completely agree about inflated shipping. We do not inflate shipping on whatever we are selling. In fact, we see what competitors are charging and take an average or lower. In almost all cases, we make good on defective merchandise or refund (sometimes without returning products). 

I think for apparel our cost is $4.95 and double for international. Everything is well-packed (as in plastic bags in case of rain, padded mailers, taped). 

As many who have been selling for a while, it's a balance between the cost of your item and other factors that dictate a shipping/handling cost. And we're prepared to take a loss...that's all a part of doing business.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

nolawi said:


> where do i get tyvek envelopes...
> 
> can someone post a picture of it...
> 
> ...


Call United Parcel Service and haggle with them for free packaging.
I thought it was free? Just tell them the post office gives you free supplies and so will their competitors.

Also for bagging smaller items...I use 1 gallon food storage bags (not ziplock) and just make some little thank you labels (Avery style) for sealing (as in folding over merchandise). Hey, I get 50 bags at the dollar store.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

UPS said no, so i need to buy the envelopes from somewhere..

can you guys tell me where i can get the envelopes


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try uline.com or eBay for shipping boxes.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Try uline.com or eBay for shipping boxes.


thank you so much


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

nolawi said:


> UPS said no, so i need to buy the envelopes from somewhere..
> 
> can you guys tell me where i can get the envelopes


Or try *papermart.com

*If you are in a major city, you may have paper supply companies (not to be confused with Staples, etc.). By way of reference, I'm paying about 30-cent for Jiffylite #5 bubble mailer envelope (10 1/2 x 15") from papermart including delivery (I did order other stuff).

There's no reason why you can't switch between UPS and USPS.
You can also print out US postal service labels online and get free "delivery confirmation" and reduced cost for "signature confirmation" I do not use any specialty labels....just cut with scissor and tape over...you can also do a quick swipe with glue stick and then tape (to protect from water).

If using US mail, then set up an account and get some supplies. Or visit your post office (they may not have everything).

I would suggest signing up for the US post office email newsletters and opening an account. I just got their physical magazine and there were some good company stories. You never know, you may learn one new tip.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

Does anyone include washing instructions? I want to include it with mine especially with my heatpress shirts. Should I print some instructions on a card and add it to the package. Anyone have any suggestions on what to write or anything else I should put? Thanks in advance for the suggestions.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

NO input from anyone?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Do you have washing instructions fixed to the garment? There are many posts lurking about on that issue....It's illegal not to in most places, and think the US included.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> NO input from anyone?


You may get more input on your question if you started it as its own separate thread (since this topic is about packaging supplies).


----------



## speedmaster123 (Dec 1, 2005)

try uline.com, they have everything you need and ship fast


----------



## thezacraw (Jun 1, 2013)

nolawi said:


> Ok i finnally signed up with ups for shipping stuff... it seems i'm gonna be printing the labels online and using my own boxes to ship the tshirts
> 
> 
> so where do i buy the packaging supplies... i remember i read somewhere in this forum blank something .com ...
> ...



I’ve been hearing a lot of good reviews about lcpackaging, perhaps you might want to consider getting your packaging supplies from them? I heard you can have the packaging customized too.


----------

